# Anyone know anything about turtles?



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

My brother wants to get one, but he doesn't know where to start. He wants one that will not grow to be too large. Around 6-10" in diameter and really easy to maintain.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

We had Eastern Box Turtles growing up, 40gal "breeder" tank(one with a larger foot print) is all they really need....well that and "walk time"!:biggrin: 

My sister's just died last year, the vet thinks Joey was close to 50!

He was an awesome pet, he would roam the house with the dogs and cat, chase the Basset before she died and eat pretty much what ever you put down!:wink:

I would, personally, get your brother in touch with a reptile pro and tell him to ask TONS of questions!:biggrin: I have a friend who is into all things reptiles and is in the OC area...I just messaged her on facebook to see if she has any hook ups to knowledgeable people in your area!:biggrin1:


And of course pics!:happy:



















and one of my faves....Joey decided that Hub's bone was actually HIS!:tongue:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Ok, my friend said to shoot her an email with any/all questions you/he might have!:biggrin: This chicka knows her shiz when it comes to reptiles!


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

I have a turtle:









He's a red-cheeked mud turtle named Koopa. He's about 5-8 years old but it's impossible to know his exact age (as you research you'll find that many pet turtles are wild-caught simply because it's not cost-effective to breed them).

I love him and think turtles are awesome but they're not good pets for a majority of people. They're a long-term commitment as many will live 20+ years when properly cared for (although most aren't, sadly). In some areas, it's difficult to find a veterinarian willing to treat turtles and vet care is always more expensive because they're exotics. ALL turtles also require a source of UV-B (in addition to a heat source such as a basking light or ceramic heat emitter). A turtle kept outside will get all they need from natural sunlight but an indoor turtle needs a high-quality UV-B bulb. These are a bit pricey and need to be replaced every 8-12 months depending on the bulb.

If your brother wants a terrestrial turtle (like the one posted above), they're not too high maintenance. If he wants a pet that's easy to care for I would stay away from the aquatic turtles. They generally need more space (since you have to provide both land and water with a few exceptions) and require filtration (or VERY frequent complete water changes) plus attention to water quality.

One possible exception to avoiding aquatic turtles is a mud turtle species (like mine). Mud turtles "bottom walk" more than swim and don't require deep water. This makes their enclosures easier to maintain and they don't need the intense filtration that other species need.

I would avoid the commonly offered species such as the Red-eared Slider, Yellow-bellied Slider, Painted Turtle, etc. All of those will get large and need a ton of space. Water quality can be a constant battle with larger aquatics and I feel they belong in ponds (for the most part...I do realize they CAN be kept inside). None of them would fit his requirement of being easy to maintain.

One thing that disappoints a lot of people (this goes for reptiles in general) is that most turtles can't/don't want to be handled. Many will beg for food but that's the most interaction you're going to get. They aren't companions like most mammalian pets. The terrestrial turtles are usually more "social" but most aquatics just kind of do their own thing. They're more for watching . Koopa will "beg" and also "follow" me as I walk around the room but he'd also bite me in an instant .

If he likes the sound of mud turtles (or wants to learn more about the other aquatics), I'd be happy to answer any questions .


----------

